# Can't connect to Steam but need to install Skyrim!



## TClark1 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm at uni at the moment and for some reason can't connect to steam using the internet here. I also recently bought Skyrim from GAME as I thought I would be able to play it offline. 

Unfortunately the game is connected with Steam and it won't let me install games in offline mode, there must be a way through this. I have already bought and opened the game so I can't return it, I really just want to be able to play it!

I'm currently looking at proxies but can anyone think of how I could install it without Steam or having to be online?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Can you not instill it without attaching it to Steam, unless the Steam cloud makes you connect to it to get updates. This could be because there are a few problems with the game and Steam wants to auto patch everything.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Universities have firewalls so Steam can not connect to the internet
you need internet for steam to be able to play Skyrim


----------



## TClark1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Looks like I will have to wait till I can get my PC back home to install it! 

Thanks for the replies, it's a shame how reliant games are on the internet even when they are offline..


----------

